# Low Temps Tonight, Will Newborn Kids Be OK---PICTURES!! :-)



## drdoolittle (Dec 7, 2013)

Haven't been on here in quite awhile, good to be able to turn here for advice!  I got two new registered nigi does last weekend, one due to kid any day.  This was an accidental breeding (as far as time of year).  It's getting down to 19F tonight, and when I checked the doe a little bit ago, it looked like the babies will be here tonight or tomorrow.  I'm worried, because although the doe is in the goat shed with lots of straw, I have no electricity out there, so no heat.  Will the babies be in danger of freezing, or be O.K.?


----------



## drdoolittle (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, she kidded around 1:30-4:00.  3 beautiful doelings!  I stayed with Fancy and dried each kid as it was born, and they seem to be doing o.k. I'm wondering if someone can tell me the signs to look for in case they start getting weak.  I'm not sure if they are nursing well---have to leave for awhile to go get hay, and I'll be able to check them over better when I get home.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2013)

Just keep an eye on them. If they seem cold you can always put coats on them... mommas colostrum will be in and they won't stand there long just make sure they are getting to her and watch to see that they are latching on. Some kids are a little slow and will try to suck on the chest or on the wrong end... they'll get it.

One question... how did you get 3 doelings?     Congratulations! How exciting! Cannot wait for pics! 

BTW- Nigies seem to have no problems taking care of triplets, very rare to ever have to pull one.


----------



## drdoolittle (Dec 7, 2013)

I was very lucky to get their momma and her half-sister from a friend!  I got a great deal considering they are registered and the babies sire is too! I feel kind of bad because one of my friend's other does just had triplet bucklings.  These doelings coloring is wonderful---I'll post pics this afternoon.  zThanks for your input.


----------



## drdoolittle (Dec 7, 2013)

Here they are:
Doeling #1


----------



## drdoolittle (Dec 7, 2013)

The only problems are:
fhe one in the first picture is standing with the front of his back feet under him,
and momma still has a large amountof afterbirth attached.  
Any advice?


----------



## drdoolittle (Dec 7, 2013)

The only problems are:
fhe one in the first picture is standing with the front of his back feet under him,
and momma still has a large amountof afterbirth attached.  
Any advice?View attachment 331View attachment 332


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2013)

Sometimes that can happen... IMO too many people rush the kids in and give BoSe (selenium) you have to be very careful with that and that is why it is Rx ONLY. Depends on your area etc. Sometimes that knuckling under can just be from them crammed in there etc and will straiten out. My one vet suggests to her clients of giving momma an oatmeal ball recipe(I can give it to you) and it has a mixture of things in it. She said in 15 years she has NEVER had to give a kid selenium and this has always worked. They get the good stuff from momma when they nurse. Some areas are extremely deficient and that is why the does are given BoSe before getting bred. 

As far as the afterbirth... has she passed all that out yet or is it still hanging like that?

BTW- ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 7, 2013)

Do not pull out the aftebirth.  It should eventually pull out on it's on.
Make sure they are dry and nursing good.
IMO the biggest risk to kids being born in the cold is not nursing, this is what causes them to get chilled.
When we have multiples born in the cold, we usually bring them in one at a time for 30 minutes or so to make sure they are dry.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh, and Southern is right about the leg.  We've had some that the front leg was almost hyper-extended and it straightened out over the next two days.  Usually the cause is it get's squished in an unusual direction in the birth canal.


----------



## drdoolittle (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you all!  I knew not to pull on the afterbirth----about half fell off and I took scissors and very carefully cut most of what was left off---it looked uncomfortable.
I did end up bringing the one.baby that wasn't doing well inside.  No BOSE, but I am bottle-feeding her.  She was just laying on her side in the goat shed, and her momma even stepped on her foot once.  She seems to be coming arpund quickly---I had little splints on her back legs for awhile, but just took them off and she was.standing fine. She seems so delicate!! The other 2 are doing well with momma, and already getting personalities.  Avain, thanks for the help


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 8, 2013)

They are adorable.  If the afterbirth doesn"t come out on it's own in a day or so I would call a vet.  There is something they can give her, name slips my mind right now.  I agree with the choice to bring the weaker one inside.  She may have had trouble getting up and nursing with her bum leg.  

Congratulations!


----------



## drdoolittle (Dec 8, 2013)

The afterbirth was passed, just not coming loose.  This morning there was just a small amount left.  All three kids are doing well.  The one inside will probably be inside for awhile.  Here are pics of them wearing their sweaters.  Of course, Flower doesn't oneed hers for now, I just thought she looked cute.. I also included a pic of her without her sweater.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2013)

Are you making sure she is getting on the mom for the colostrum? 
BTW...


----------



## greenbean (Dec 8, 2013)

They're adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## drdoolittle (Dec 9, 2013)

I had colostrum from TSC that I added to her forumla.  Unfortunately, little Flower passed away sometime between 12:30 & 3:00 this morning.  I thought something was wrong because I noticed last night that the formula would collect in her throat and her throat would be bulging until I held her close to me and she would act like she was nursing and swallow it all tne way.  She whined quite a bit during the night and I kept getting up with her, but she definately wasn't hungry.  I think she may hsve had some defect with her digestive tract.  Really sad right now, but on an uplifting side, the other two are doing great.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry

You may want to take her in for a necropsy.


----------



## drdoolittle (Dec 9, 2013)

drdoolittle said:


> I had colostrum from TSC that I added to her forumla.  Unfortunately, little Flower passed away sometime between 12:30 & 3:00 this morning.  I thought something was wrong because I noticed last night that tormula would collect in her throat and her throat would be bulging until I held her close to me and she would act like she was nursing and swallow it all tne way.  She whined quite a bit during the night and I kept getting up with her, but she definately wasn't hungry.  I think she may hsve had some defect with her digestive tract.  Really sad right now, but on an uplifting side, the other two are doing great.


I looked jp what could have been wrong with ber.  One possibilty is "milk throat"  aother had to do with being jnfested with


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Flower.   

Your other kids are SO darling 

When I read about Flower, you said it could be "milk throat". I have never seen/read/heard anything about it being deadly . That is what made me think about an Iodine deficiency.


> FROM- http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/iodinedeficiency.html
> Iodine deficiency in goats is a disease of the thyroid gland. Under the chin behind the larynx on the front of neck, the thyroid gland enlarges to form a goiter when the goat is deficient in iodine......


 There is more to the link. Does this sound like your girl?

If you think it could be an Iodine deficiency, you can do a test to see if your goats are deficient. 

Here is the link.


----------



## Andrei (Dec 9, 2013)

Maybe few plastic gallons with hot water in the corner can help a bit.
Very beautiful kids.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 9, 2013)

Congrats on the beautiful babies - so sorry you lost one.  Just for future refence - the weight of the afterbirth can help the doe to pass it, so best not to cut it off.  You can however try to tie a knot in it so it doesn't drag the ground...easier said than done sometimes though, lol.

If she hasn't totally dropped ALL the afterbirth she probably needs a shot of Oxytocin.  Generally, babies nursing will help release the needed hormones for the placenta to pass, so if you can't get your hands on some Oxytocin - try handmilking the doe.  It might help.   Please watch her closely, if she looks 'down' or doesn't have a good appetite she may need antibiotics.  A retained placenta can  cause a nasty infection.

Good luck!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 9, 2013)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Congrats on the beautiful babies - so sorry you lost one.  Just for future refence - the weight of the afterbirth can help the doe to pass it, so best not to cut it off.  You can however try to tie a knot in it so it doesn't drag the ground...easier said than done sometimes though, lol.
> 
> If she hasn't totally dropped ALL the afterbirth she probably needs a shot of Oxytocin.  Generally, babies nursing will help release the needed hormones for the placenta to pass, so if you can't get your hands on some Oxytocin - try handmilking the doe.  It might help.   Please watch her closely, if she looks 'down' or doesn't have a good appetite she may need antibiotics.  A retained placenta can  cause a nasty infection.
> 
> Good luck!


x2
You're very right and I'm glad you mentioned this.


----------



## drdoolittle (Dec 9, 2013)

Trigoat&pbrlover said:


> I'm so sorry about Flower.
> 
> Your other kids are SO darling
> 
> ...


Well, I acquired the doe just last week, I suppose the iron deficiency is possible.  The thing is, she only had a swollen neck right after I would feed her


----------



## drdoolittle (Dec 9, 2013)

drdoolittle said:


> Well, I acquired the doe just last week, I suppose the iron deficiency is possible.  The thing is, she only had a swollen neck right after I would feed her


And then it would be gone after she swallowed a bunch of times.
The doe is doing great----has such an appetite that she was banging on the door of the shed tonight when I brought the feed out.  She's getting 11/2 cups of feed 2x a day and plenty of hay 2x a day.  She's very alert and attentive to the remainig kids.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Dec 10, 2013)

Cute babies! Sorry, you lost your Flower.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 10, 2013)

I am so sorry you lost Flower.   She was beautiful.  I wish I could help but I am not familiar with any of those issues.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2014)

Very sorry you lost your baby   Just another thought for you too.  The powder from TSC is likely a supplement rather than a replacement for colostrum.  Might want to check the bag and get mom on a milk stand to get some fresh.


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)

I am kind of late on this thread, but they are all very cute. I am very sad to hear about flower! . I do agree with all of the above ideas and posts! They are cute babies and I am glad to hear the others are doing great!


----------

